# NO stereo mix AT ALL HEELP MEE



## icey (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey All

I Have A Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro V3405 and my sound card it RealTek HD Version 5.10.0000.5282 i made desperate tries to install stereo mix BUT NO USE  Please Help Me


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

So is the card not working?? Or only partly??


----------



## icey (Jun 22, 2008)

its full working But i want to install the stereo mix which i cannot find it at allll


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Is "stereo mix" like a checkbox to play a two channel stereo audio file in one channel audio? I assume it must be part of the HD audio package. By any chance is it a blue coloured control window, where you can change everything from graphic equaliser settings to echo?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It may just be hidden. If you are using Vista, you are out of luck.
On Windows 95/98/2k/XP open your audio mixer (start > run > sndvol32) and click options > properties > recording > check stereo mix.

If it does not exist the hardware may not support such a feature.


----------



## icey (Jun 22, 2008)

i have win xp home eddition but i looked everywhere in my computer for streio mix NO USE !!!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you follow my instructions? Not all hardware supports this feature. RealTek HD should support this feature, but if you have the wrong drivers instaled it may work, but it will be missing features.

Also, I heard a rumor that sound card/chipset manufacturers are removing "Stereo Mix" or similar capabilities from their devices by releasing updated drivers that are missing support for said function. This is just a rumor that I can't confirm or deny.


----------



## Big_Brother (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, Im new to these forums and was just reading, I've had similar problems with sound in Vista 64 (no stero mix) and googled in audio drivers for vista 64
which bought me to this page:
http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=498&Itemid=108
At the link above, it will take you to the website to download the audio drivers (in my case realtek) and provide for both 32 and 64 bit.

I hope this has helped a little more!
ps, I now have stero mix btw! :grin:


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

My desktop is running on XP (32bit) SP3, with Realtek HD audio (ALC 888 chipset). I had the same problem with missing stereo mix. The realtek HD audio manager (under the mixer tab) had the stereo mix, microphone & line volume controls greyed out. Audacity would not show stereo mix but only line in. CamStudio could not record audio being played on the speakers.

To solve the problem, I did the following:

1. unzipped & copied the extracted file rtkhdaud.dat file into c:\windows\system32\drivers folder on my system (the folder already contained rtkhdaud.sys file; I retained that file).
2. Rebooted the system
3. RTK HD audio manager now had functioning buttons & sliders that were greyed out earlier.

Source of the file: Realtek tech support.


----------



## Balious (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you vb10000!

Downloaded that file and extracted it to where you told me to put it and its now available.

Everyone that has this problem should try that fix.


----------



## Balious (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay now its put me even in a more bad problem. Everything is available but I can only select one thing:
http://i45.tinypic.com/qzj2ut.jpg

Normally when I select another it will automatically go back to Mic volume. So now I can't record sounds because I can't select Stereo Mix without my microphone being selected. Even when I do not have a microphone in it will automatically select Mic Volume.

Any help?


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Your issue is not clear to me. What software are you using to record sounds? Can you select stereomix or microphone from within the software?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

guys I have THE SAME issue, I did that copy paste thing and now the recording control bars are all available and I can move them but I still cannot make any sound over my microphone, I don't understand

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/microphone-issues-mic-does-not-work-at-all-445016.html

also,vb1000, I have the same realek codec as you, same service pack same windows and I also had those stuff grayed out, but I still can't get my mic to work >.>


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just checking: Have you done the following?

Right click on volume icon (bottom right corner of screen)
pick adjust audio props - then pick voice tab
The bottom portion has a voice recording option - make sure your microphone is picked
FYI: Under the AUDIO tab, I have picked "line in/mic in" for sound recording default device which lets me record sounds being played on the speakers (aka "stereo mix")

Also,
Right click on volume icon (bottom right corner of screen)
pick "open volume control"
make sure microphone is not muted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have the microphone option, just Realtek HD audio input, Realtek HD digital input and prolink audio capture which is something that has to do with my tv tuner, not sure does that work lol

but when I plug the mic jack in, my realtek manager recognizes that I plugged the mic in!


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

1. Plug in the microphone
2. Go back to "adjust audio props" from the volume icon (BR corner of screen) & pick "Realtek HD audio input" for voice recording default device. On my computer it shows as "line in/mic in" (see attached pic)
3. Click on volume button under voice recording & check (select) the box for microphone. (other options: If you want to record from stereo mix, select "stereo mix". If you have connected an external audio device like a cassette player or something else to the line in (black) socket on the soundboard, then select line volume.)

Check if the microphone records sounds now.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I did all of that and it still doesn't work, but interesting when I select stereo mix instead of mic in, the mic in bar automatically drops down to 0, and I can't get it back up, always goes back down, and, I cannot find the microphone in the Master volume selection 
I know that on that the mic, boost should be selected, but I don't have a microphone, just a bunch of *color*- ins

check the attached pics and it'll be more clear


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Settings in Picture # 2 look fine. Mic volume is selected.

Regarding missing microphone in Pic #1 (Master volume)

Right click on speaker icon (BR corner) & select "open volume controls"
Master volume shows up
Select "Options" & then "properties"
Under mixer device: select realtek hd audio output
Adjust volume for playback button must be automatically selected
Scroll down the choices below and make sure microphone box is selected
This will bring up microphone volume in Pic #1 you have posted. Just make sure microphone is not muted.

Try recording now.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

there is no microphone box, thats what I was talking about

I cannot check the mic box cause there is no mic box lol


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

I am lost. This is only a guess: Are the "rear pink in" or the "front pink in" the microphone sockets? Mic sockets are usually pink. The pictures show that these sockets are not muted, which is good.

By the way what software are you using to record?

Consider emailing the details of your issue to: [email protected]
They respond in a timely manner.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm mailing them all the time, they also don't know the answer lol but we're still trying

I figured out it is recording the music on my computer(very quietly) all the time but not my voice, I asked them also how to fix that and I think it has something to do with my settings and the jacks and speakers and that stuff lol


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

The realtek sound manager on my computer looks as shown in the attached picture. It shows microphone both on the top & the bottom panels.

What does yours look like?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

almost the same, but I don't have the line in/mic in option, just audio input and digital input... and no microphone on top, just line ins and colored jacks

and when I select the stereo mix it records the music on my comp full sound, the windows recorder jumps like a mofo and records the full sound from the speakers, but absolutely none from me and my voice


----------



## Balious (Oct 31, 2009)

> Your issue is not clear to me. What software are you using to record sounds? Can you select stereomix or microphone from within the software?


I use Fraps to record videos and no I can't select anything in there about mic or stereo mix. Just has the options of Detect best sound input and Use Windows input for it.

I had rebuilt my computer since I last posted and haven't used the link again. I figured as stereo mix is my problem with recording I post it in here.

I am right now using HDMI sound. I can seem to record sound and my microphone together without killing anyones ears. But the problem I have now is the microphone seems above average for sound while the ingame sounds can rarely be heard. Basically I want to make the ingame sound a little more louder so it be perfect for recording. I tried turning the volume on my devices lower to max but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Are you sure that you have loaded the latest & correct Realtek drivers?

Other than that I have exhausted my knowledge on this matter. I suggest you keep emailing Realtek until they respond with a solution. For my email on one day, I usually got a response from them the next morning.

Good luck!!


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just downloaded the latest audio codecs from realtek.com. The file name is "WDM_R240.exe" & it is meant for Windows XP. Here is the realtek link: 

http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------

